# Who has an Englander wood furnace



## elkimmeg (Nov 18, 2007)

Busy day here Ma logger stopped by because he had a run away scare with his new Ashley wood stove last night. One of these stoves that has so much air to the fire box it meets the 35 to 1 air ratio and is EPA exempt So much air in there an no way to control it even with an inline damper closed.

  He needs more safe heat for his home the last year small Qudra-fire nice stove safe but too small about the size of the Englander NC13 So I suggested the NC30 that BB has

 During his research he came across the Englander wood furnace in his location is a very easy connection to his existing hot air system Rated at 80000 BTUs with a 859 Cfm fan and able to take 24” logs and EPA approved this make the most sense for his application Its not like it is in full view nobody will see it in his basement Plus he is in the land clearing business So supplying a furnace is not an issue


What amazed me it it is rated 80,000 btus but a much smaller fire box summit is rated much higher and a Jotul only 5000 BTUS less, but the fire box difference size is huge

 These manufacture claims, must be the next 8th wonder of the world.

I’m posting to find out experiences with this Englander furnace some pro or cons or general replies.

 The other Hearth com member visiting here was Burn-1 picking up  a liner kit I got for him so the 3 of us got a chance to compare chainsaws and do hearth/ stove talk  

 Nice to meet Burn-1

 For tonight my suggestion to Malogger was to install a second inline damper to slow that beast down I know I not maybe the best solution but he had one there. He like me being in construction and our industry hurting real bad, is not in the position to be making major purchases at this time  Diesel fuel cost is killing his opperations


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2007)

The Englander furnace is EPA exempt Elk. No secondary burn provision in it. If it had been EPA certified that is what would be in this place right now.


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 18, 2007)

EPA 63% efficiency  Thats why I thought it was EPA approved   Having no secondary burns I wonder the burn times between loading

 we need Corie or mike to tell us the scoop and fire box size


----------



## Corie (Nov 18, 2007)

Where did you get the 63% efficiency number from Elk? That furnace is not certified for emissions and is essentially an old school style wood stove with a beefy blower and air jacket.  The firebox is quite large - I will have to measure on monday to give you the exact dimensions.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2007)

i put one in my dads house last fall, the beast heats his whole house (3600 sq ft including basement) the ducting on the house is perfect for this type unit though , central trunks , vertical runs of ducting to upper floors  with returns  around outside of house to 2 main returns to the furnace. makes for a nice convection current , blower for the stove actually works well enough that the whole house furnace fan seldom is needed. we pulled a 1977 englander step up add on to install this , as a footnote , that unit heated the house well also from the time it was installed until the replacement last fall, stove has no warpage at all and even the origional bricks are still in great shape.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 13, 2008)

Pulled an old post out to ask a few questions of Corie and Mike.
On the England furnaces. Is there any sort of controls as far as automatic damper to be tied into a wall mounted thermostat?
Is it an option if not already in place?


----------

